# 30 kW Brushless Motor



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm looking for a 30kW (application peak) motor for an upcoming electric atv conversion. Due to the off road nature of atvs and the potential damage from dust, water, and mud, I'm thinking a sealed or liquid cooled motor would be ideal. I've done a lot of searching through this forum as well on the internet, but it seems someone on here always knows of a unique product that doesn't pop up in my search results. 

I'm still deciding the battery setup, but I intend to run 96V+, but probably no greater than 200V.

Here are two motors I'm considering:

1. Parker GVM210-050-JPW (Liquid cooled 120V PMAC 80 lbs) (24 kW continuous and 50 kW peak)
Generic Brochure
More detailed Catalogue


2. Motenergy DLC-28/EVD-35/ME1304(Liquid Cooled PMAC ran at 120V 35 lbs)(16 kW continuous and 35 kW peak)
Motor specifications as shown by EVDrive

Does anyone know the quality of the cooling design of the Motenergy motor? I've seen some of the cooling bands used with air cooled motors, such as the Warp9. Do any of you think using the air filters are reliable enough to keep water out?


Something like an oil cooled version of the AC-20 from HPEV would be great if it were to exist. The oil cooled AC-30 seems a little overkill for my application, and seems a little heavy. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Johnny5 (Aug 11, 2015)

I wonder how much the GVM142-075 is going for, 28.4 kw at 18.5kg is a decent one to.


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Aren't those motors too big and too powerful for only 30 kw peak? Long Revolt 160 Pro should do the job:

https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=69545

Just spin it high enough and that's it  Much smaller and lighter.

That mars 1304 is 30 kw continuous (or 24? ) and 60 kw peak.


----------



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

riba2233 said:


> Aren't those motors too big and too powerful for only 30 kw peak? Long Revolt 160 Pro should do the job:
> 
> https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=69545
> 
> ...


Isn't that an air cooled motor? Do you have any suggestions on how to prevent water and mud ingress?

The Mars 1304 is 16 kW continuous and 35 kW peak. The Parker motor is 24 kW continuous and 50 kW peak.


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well yeah, it has an open frame, but you could have it professionally insulated and lacquered on inside so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

Interesting enough, the ACIM controllers Parker lists in its literature looks exactly like the Curtis controllers. So alike that it looks like someone just replaced the logo with theirs. See the attached photos for a comparison.

Here's the literature source: 
MC Inverters


----------

